# Help test 64-bit inode support (ino64)



## emaste@ (Apr 24, 2017)

As Konstantin Belousov recently posted on the mailing lists (https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-fs/2017-April/024684.html) the 64-bit inode (ino64) patch is ready for testing and review.

Inodes are data structures corresponding to objects in a file system, such as files and directories. FreeBSD has historically used 32-bit values to identify inodes, which limits file systems to somewhat under 2^32 objects. Many modern file systems internally use 64-bit identifiers and FreeBSD needs to follow suit to properly and fully support these file systems.​
Further details on the ino64 project and instructions for testing and applying the patch can be found in the mailing list posting at the link above.


----------

